# UT. SLC. Star Wars game!



## Realmslord (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in the Salt Lake area and in desperate need of a Star Wars game to play in. 
At this point I am willing to run the game (again) just to be involved in an active SW game.
Please e-mail me if you are intersted in either GMing or PCing.

Chirs, lordandlady1@peoplepc.com


----------

